# My introduction August 2019



## stvnrsnr (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello there mice breeders. My name is Michael and I have four mice of my own as pets here at home. Unlike most people I too have a fondness for them. One of them I have is black with black eyes (and he's the leader of the pack). Then I have one grey and two white. I have yet to find any with different colors or spots combined, but I have seen photos of them. They are pretty rare. Anyways, I was on my computer when I stumbled upon your website and organization. I look forward to hearing from you.  :captain :love1


----------

